# Newbie/RFC waiting lists Arrgghhh!



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello girls just though I would introduce myself, we have just been refferred to the RFC for ivf after being on clomid for 4 unsuccessful cycles. Have had all the tests, HSG, hysteroscopy and they found a blockage in my left fallopian tube which seemes to be caused by a septum that I had removed. DH has had SA result and they werent fantastic but by the time it was "washed" he still had 2.3 million good ones....

I must say I am not that hopeful about moving up the list at the RFC at any speed! We are under the Eastern board with Dr McFaul  and I rang the RFC and got speaking to someone who told me there are 149 patients on the list for our area and that there was still no sign of us appearing on it (we had only got our refferral 4 days before that so it probably takes a while to get "processed") they said that they like to treat up to 13 patients a month and that would mean its likely that we wont be having treatment until this time next year, I am soo p*ssed off as another year for me also means another year closer to 40 (I will be 38 bythe time they get around to treating us)

Anyway, thats enough moaning and groaning form me, I really only intended to say hi!!
Jen x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi jellybaba, 

Welcome to the board and yay for making your first post!

Sorry to hear about your unsuccessful tries with clomid and to be honest, sorry that you now find yourself at the mercy of the RFC waiting lists! There is no easy way round the waiting lists unfortunately! HAve y ou had your inital or review appt at RFC yet? You are placed on the list when you sign the consent forms at the review appt, but if you haven't had the review appt yet, you may be in for a bit more of a wiat I'm afraid. 

Would you be in a position  to go private? The consultants private lists sometimes move a bit faster or you could just have your review privaetly to get on to the list quicker. Alternatively, there is Origin which is quite a  bit dearer than going private at RFC but no waiting lists. 

Come on over and join us on the main NI Girls thread (Part 4) everyone hangs out there and some of them have loads more experiance of the RFC than I do. If nothing else, it's good for a bit of craic as well!!!

Weeza  xx


----------

